# Seldom get SURGE rides in surge zone.



## roalber (Sep 2, 2015)

How come I seldom get surge rides when I'm in surge zones, even when I'm the first one there!


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

I usually only get them if it is a strong surge like morning rush hour or bar hours. If it is a surge in the middle of the day Saturday the pax are more likely to wait for their ride until the surge passes. I've had them tell me they are late because they were waiting for the surge to pass....


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Yea it has happened to me im in surge and no beeping right away. The custimers know about this so they just wait longer till the surge drops.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Remember these riders are cheapos they want the cheapest ride. They r not gonna surge that easily unless its raining or major big event.


----------

